# Bob Morrow's Hybrid Tacoma



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

So today i had a chance to demo Bob Morrow;s toyota truck loaded with hybrid and arc gear. the system consisted of:

Denon Z1
Arc DXE processor
Arc 4200 se
Arc 2150 se
Hybrid Clarus 5.25 midbass
Hybrid 4 in SE
2 6.5 in Hybrid subwoofers

the midbass was in the doors and the 4 in were in the kicks on axis.

At first i was a little skeptical about a tweeterless system, i have always had my doubts. with my amazement it sounded pretty darn good. he put in a diana krall track and her voice seemed very realistic.. the center wasnt quite centered but then again it was an old school system with zero time alignment. holly cole trios piano again, sounded very realistic.. it sounded pretty darn goood for no tweeters.. i have heard a few legatia systems but was never really impressed but the se is a new animal and they are really great speakers.

Now onto the midbass/subbass... that was what really impressed me the most.. the 5.25 was simply amazing.. the impact was FELT, not just heard.. the bass was all upfront and it was tight and impactful.. the lowend was also amazing.... Bob actually told me to turn up as loud as i want the low end.. and it didnt even break a sweat!! 

All in all the truck sounded great! it changed my perception about Hybrid audio and also about a tweeterless system...


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Great review! I have a set of Clarus 6.5 and I also love the midbass. What do you think of the subs? how were the mounted.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the write up, I tried my best to meet up with him today but I couldn't make it happen. I am currently running my L4SE's with the R2 tweeters but I did have them in my A-pillars,off-axis, for a week or so and they sounded really nice this way. Missed some of the high end shimmer but they roll off pretty drastically off axis up high. 

SouthSyde listened to my truck over the weekend and although I still have some tuning and a few vibrations in the door panels to tame, I think he liked it. 

I also had the non-SE Legatias in the same locations and I really like the SE's much better! More realistic and dynamic are what comes to mind. Now will I replace my L8's with 5.25" Clarus midbasses.....???? Worth a try I guess.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the system review man 

Where was my invite??? LOL


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> Thanks for the write up, I tried my best to meet up with him today but I couldn't make it happen. I am currently running my L4SE's with the R2 tweeters but I did have them in my A-pillars,off-axis, for a week or so and they sounded really nice this way. Missed some of the high end shimmer but they roll off pretty drastically off axis up high.
> 
> SouthSyde listened to my truck over the weekend and although I still have some tuning and a few vibrations in the door panels to tame, I think he liked it.
> 
> ...


No wayyy Erik!! LOL keep your 8s man...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Thanks for the system review man
> 
> Where was my invite??? LOL


Man, it was a last minute thing... i was in the middle of lunch, dropped everything and sped there! LOL it was worth it tho..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bkjay said:


> Great review! I have a set of Clarus 6.5 and I also love the midbass. What do you think of the subs? how were the mounted.


subs were in a one chambered sealed enclosure firing downwards..


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> No wayyy Erik!! LOL keep your 8s man...


Ya think......ha!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

needless to say... the shop is taking on the Hybrid line!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Bob must have 200k on that truck, it gets around!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> Bob must have 200k on that truck, it gets around!


heyyy wassup man... so i guess you had a chance to demo the truck? im still amazed by the dynamics of it from a pair of 5.25 midbass and a pair of 6.5 subs..


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> needless to say... the shop is taking on the Hybrid line!


What shop was he at?


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Bob is touring shops in Texas this week - all over Texas. I *think* he's slated to end up in the McKinney, DFW area by end of week. His e-mail address is [email protected] if you want to try and corner him in a hotel or eatery parking lot sometime between now and then!


----------

